# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Prva polovica 2005

## Mukica

Ukoliko vas zanima,sve sto se dogadjalo i cime su se sve clanice i clanovi udruge volonterski bavili u prvoj polovici ove godine, mozete kliknuti na http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1754 i uzivati u ovom zanimljivom stivu, kao sto smo mi uzivali stvarajuci ga.

----------


## MamaAna

Pročitala i uživala! Bravo cure!

----------


## Eowyn

stvarno impresivno  :D

----------


## pinocchio

Vrlo impresivno! A pogotovo kad znamo da je većina volonterki-majki još i zaposlena. Zaista vrijedno divljenja! Cure, svaka čast   :Love:

----------


## ana.m

Bravo, bravo  :D

----------


## Mukica

:Embarassed:   :Smile:  
hvala cure
ponosimo se

----------


## Nani

: klanj klanj:

čestitam!!!! Ovo super izgleda!!!!

----------


## Mala

Najiskrenije čestitke! :D

----------


## Mukica

Malo podizem... ako vas zanima, rode su bile vrijedne i za vrijeme godisnjih odmora, a specijalno nase instruktorice za autosjedalice http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1754

----------

